# Tecumseh 5.5 HP ohv need valve clearance



## waterggoo (May 31, 2009)

Hi I'am looking for the rocker arms to valve clearances for a tecumseh 5.5 hp ohv engine. The engine is on a yard machines by MTD wood chipper.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Someone could most likely supply you with the information you seek if you post your model and spec number from your engine. 

You could also go to the Sticky Post in the 4 cycle section titled "Helpful Links" and download a service manual that will have the settings and procedure for your engine listed.


----------

